# I feel GOOD!



## humner (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, after much pain and heartache, I actually feel that I passed. How do others feel that they did. Remember, on this or any other forum, you don't release any test information. :wave2:


----------



## JFlores (Apr 17, 2012)

I left feeling confident. Hopefully I am happy come 10-12 weeks. I am sure most like me are ready to move on from this exam. Taken over my life and home.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome to phase 1 of the post-exam emotional roller-coaster.

Phase 2 (second-guessing) will start to set in over the next few days. You will start to forget small (but important) pieces of the exam and forget how you answered the question, but will remember just enough so that you keep trying to re-calculate the answers in your head. You will slowly begin to convince yourself that you got it wrong.

Phase 3 (worry) will follow within a few weeks. At this point, you've convinced yourself that you've missed a few problems, but you *should* still be ok.

After worring for about a month (we're now within a couple weeks of results at this point), you'll jump into full blown doubt (Phase 4). You are now certain that you missed way too many questions to stand a chance at passing.

Many people begin to formulate ways to calculate the cut-score. This is a sub-Phase that can happen any time between Phase 2 and Phase 4.

Once you've lost hope of passing, you'll move into Phase 5 (anger) over the fact that it's taken way too damn long to grade a simple scantron and the guys at NCEES are morons for taking so long. I mean, really, 6-8 weeks to feed a scantron into a f*ing machine, COME ON!! Another source of anger stems from all of the "Not this shit again" and "Don't try to calc it because it's worthless" responses to all of your cut-score posts.

Finally, you'll hit Phase 6 (results). Each person reacts differently at this point whether they passed or not, how many times they've taken it, financial implications, expectations, etc. Regardless of how the results come out, at this point you will find that the CAB of your choice is very welcomed to either celebrate or cry into.

All we can do to manage these feelings is to fully participate in the eb.com post-exam thread (typically the 10k, but may be different this year).

Good luck!!


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Once you've lost hope of passing, you'll move into Phase 5 (anger) over the fact that it's taken way too damn long to grade a simple scantron and the guys at NCEES are morons for taking so long. I mean, really, 6-8 weeks to feed a scantron into a f*ing machine, COME ON!! Another source of anger stems from all of the "Not this shit again" and "Don't try to calc it because it's worthless" responses to all of your cut-score posts.


And the best part (for us) of phase 5 is how we get to watch you flip out on the people for posting fake exam results threads on EB.com.


----------



## Outlaw44 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Welcome to phase 1 of the post-exam emotional roller-coaster.
> 
> Phase 2 (second-guessing) will start to set in over the next few days. You will start to forget small (but important) pieces of the exam and forget how you answered the question, but will remember just enough so that you keep trying to re-calculate the answers in your head. You will slowly begin to convince yourself that you got it wrong.
> 
> Phase 3 (worry) will follow within a few weeks. At this point, you've convinced yourself that you've missed a few problems, but you *should* still be ok.


Looks like I'm right on schedule!

To get @ the OP, I left feeling very good, so I'm trying to keep that thought in my head. I finished both sections with time to go back and review my work. I think everyone will always be iffy on a few, but I feel pretty good about most that I answered and didn't have to just randomly bubble any due to time. I don't want to jinx myself, but I'm feeling pretty confident still. Hoping I didn't get answers they listed because I made a common mistake.

Gonna be a long few weeks...


----------



## bennyG19 (Apr 17, 2012)

I feel good, too. I'm not letting myself go into phase 2 if I can help it!

If you pass do you just get a "Congrats, you passed" letter? I know you don't really get a score if you fail but you get a report showing how you did vs. others taking the exam. Do you get the same thing if you pass?


----------



## kenny911 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have no clue. I'm on the border.


----------



## Outlaw44 (Apr 17, 2012)

bennyG19 said:


> I feel good, too. I'm not letting myself go into phase 2 if I can help it!
> 
> If you pass do you just get a "Congrats, you passed" letter? I know you don't really get a score if you fail but you get a report showing how you did vs. others taking the exam. Do you get the same thing if you pass?


Based on what others have said on the forum, in most states, you only get a pass letter if you pass. I believe Texas does provide you with your score if you pass or fail. Most states, however, don't provide any sort of diagnostics if you pass. This is my first time taking, so I can't speak specifically about my state though.


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm 50/50 on it as well. I wasn't expecting the questions on the afternoon portion so that really threw me for a loop.


----------



## PEinVA (Apr 17, 2012)

My blanket response to the typical "Well, how did it go?" is:

"I will tell you in 10 weeks". I'm forcing myself to avoid all phases until the results, then I can celebrate or be angry.

I did finish both sections with time to spare, but that doesn't really mean anything. Here's to the longest 70+ days :sucks:


----------



## Outlaw44 (Apr 17, 2012)

EITinVA said:


> I did finish both sections with time to spare, but that doesn't really mean anything. Here's to the longest 70+ days :sucks:


Damn! 70 days sounds a lot longer than 10 weeks! Besides, we're almost a week down.


----------



## niles22 (Apr 17, 2012)

Man! I'm on phase 2 now. If we all feel confident after leaving the exam, then that means we all did pretty well ergo, the cut-off score will be high!!! Serenity now! Serenity now!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 18, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> And the best part (for us) of phase 5 is how we get to watch you flip out on the people for posting fake exam results threads on EB.com.


Who would post a fake exam thread? That's just harsh...

I'm in.


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 18, 2012)

Definitely phase 2.5. Second guessing and trying to figure out just how many is enough.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 18, 2012)

bennyG19 said:


> I feel good, too. I'm not letting myself go into phase 2 if I can help it!
> 
> If you pass do you just get a "Congrats, you passed" letter? I know you don't really get a score if you fail but you get a report showing how you did vs. others taking the exam. Do you get the same thing if you pass?


This should probably fall somewhere under Dex's phases around 5.5 when you start worry about how thick the envelope will be based on whether you passed or failed. There are entire threads dedicated to this exact topic.

And if you care to go searching, there is another thread with the previous wait times for every exam date by state...enjoy.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 18, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Welcome to phase 1 of the post-exam emotional roller-coaster.
> 
> Phase 2 (second-guessing) will start to set in over the next few days. You will start to forget small (but important) pieces of the exam and forget how you answered the question, but will remember just enough so that you keep trying to re-calculate the answers in your head. You will slowly begin to convince yourself that you got it wrong.
> 
> ...


Too funny!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 18, 2012)

It's funny because it's true...


----------



## pu_grad2001 (Apr 18, 2012)

Can they really make the cut off score extremely high? The highest I ever heard was 55 for Transportation. I feel like I got at least 60 right on this test. 30 in the morning and 30 in the afternoon-Transportation. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Jacob_PE (Apr 19, 2012)

Great breakdown on the phases, you're right on the money.


----------



## kenny911 (Apr 19, 2012)

pu_grad2001 said:


> Can they really make the cut off score extremely high? The highest I ever heard was 55 for Transportation. I feel like I got at least 60 right on this test. 30 in the morning and 30 in the afternoon-Transportation. Good luck everyone.


It was 55 in the fall and I think 53 last Spring. So I'm assuming it will be in that range again which gives me some hope. I know I'm on the border. One thing I learned is to be humble. I came out in the fall thinking I passed it with time to spare and I got a 53. One thing is don't get worked up about the posts here. People coming in here saying the aced the morning and PM are not a real sample size. If I had to guess, I would assume the passing will be 54 or so this time. I know of one question in the pm Transportation that should be thrown out because the answers they gave and the way they asked the question wasn't specific enough.


----------



## andyrich (May 4, 2012)

Pretty funny and strangely true. I like the part about trying to determine the cut score. That is an engineer's way to cope for sure!


----------



## ptatohed (May 5, 2012)

andyrich said:


> Pretty funny and strangely true. I like the part about trying to determine the cut score. That is an engineer's way to cope for sure!


"Andy Richardson

Professional Engineer

...Because I worked way to hard to abbreviate it as 'PE'!"

Andy, it appears you abbreviated 'too' to 'to' though.


----------



## Jayman_PE (May 5, 2012)

ptatohed said:


> andyrich said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty funny and strangely true. I like the part about trying to determine the cut score. That is an engineer's way to cope for sure!
> ...


HA HA! Now that is funny.


----------



## Ambrug20 (May 8, 2012)

*Dexman PE**,*

* this is the best comment I ever read on this site.*

* Unfortunaly, I passed all 6 phases last time and now in phase #5. * :210: :mf_Flush:

Is it too early for this phase yet :waiting: ?


----------



## Mariner84 (May 10, 2012)

I'm now "solidly" in Phase 4. Based on this site's results spreadsheet (NY), it looks like I've got a couple of more weeks to go until Phase 5.

Anybody in Phase 5 yet?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 11, 2012)

For those in any phase of the waiting roller-coaster, feel free to blow off some steam and meet more of the veterans here:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=19050&amp;view=findpost&amp;p=6952052


----------



## Iasonas (May 19, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Welcome to phase 1 of the post-exam emotional roller-coaster.
> 
> Phase 2 (second-guessing) will start to set in over the next few days. You will start to forget small (but important) pieces of the exam and forget how you answered the question, but will remember just enough so that you keep trying to re-calculate the answers in your head. You will slowly begin to convince yourself that you got it wrong.
> 
> ...


Interesting! I had phase 4.5 two to three days before the exam. Pre-Project Risk Analysis I guess. I wonder if I would do a Monte Carlo simulation for that. I don't wanna know what phase I am now.


----------



## NYMechEng (May 25, 2012)

kenny911 said:


> I have no clue. I'm on the border.


I am pretty sure I am north of the border! Where I belong.


----------



## simpatique (May 26, 2012)

Let me calculate again!!! what is 70% of 80


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 26, 2012)

^


----------



## kenny911 (May 30, 2012)

A miracle happened and I passed.


----------

